# Help! wether won’t stop humping



## riorider (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi I’m very new to goats and this summer bought two baby Nigerian Dwarf boys who are brothers. Both were banded and are presumed wethers - one was banded by a vet at about two and a half months old and his brother was banded earlier on by the lady we got them from. One wether (named Tito) will not leave his brother alone- he is a monster! He has been constantly blubbering, spraying himself and trying to mount, tongue out and all. At this point it’s constant harassment for his poor brother Pickle and it scares my guests away!! So, I’m wondering first- what is causing his behavior? He also looks significantly different from his brother (larger horns, longer hair, bigger, etc). Is there a possibility he still has a ball somewhere?? Second, is there anything I could do to stop the tension? Would a third (wether for sure) goat give Pickle a break or is he just doomed to a life of harassment from his brother?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Can you see any balls out or does he look like a doe from behind? Your description sounds like he is intact, unless he was banded at a mature age. I am not hearing of any aggressive behavior - mounting, blubbering, chasing, that's okay and just normal signs of dominance.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Is he the one banded by the owner? It could be that he only had one testicle descended, and the owner did not notice when she banded him. In which case he would have the other one somewhere in his abdomen that produces testosterone. A vet would have noticed for sure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely have a vet check him for undescended testicles.


----------



## riorider (Dec 22, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Can you see any balls out or does he look like a doe from behind? Your description sounds like he is intact, unless he was banded at a mature age. I am not hearing of any aggressive behavior - mounting, blubbering, chasing, that's okay and just normal signs of dominance.


He definitely doesn't have any balls on the outside- we flipped him over to double check. At the time he was banded, he didn't blubber at all! As for dominance, the other wether is a bit of a stinker and tries to edge his way into everything, but the behavior often happens when they're both just kind of sitting there and hanging out.


----------



## riorider (Dec 22, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Is he the one banded by the owner? It could be that he only had one testicle descended, and the owner did not notice when she banded him. In which case he would have the other one somewhere in his abdomen that produces testosterone. A vet would have noticed for sure.


He is the one banded by the vet!


----------



## riorider (Dec 22, 2020)

:shrug::shrug:Hey all, just thought I’d give you an update since you were so helpful. Vet came by and felt something in his thigh and said she could do a little operation to remove it...he just got done and there wasn’t anything there! Oh well


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Very strange. Does the vet have any idea what they were feeling/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is strange.


----------



## riorider (Dec 22, 2020)

alwaystj9 said:


> Very strange. Does the vet have any idea what they were feeling/


I think she was saying it may have been a piece of reproductive tissue that somehow escaped the band or something along those lines!


----------

